# light triggers



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

correct me if im wrong isnt a light trigger just another name for a controlled punch.how can u activate the rhomboids with a hair trigger.i think alot of archers get fooled into this thinking eventually if u shoot enough you will run into t.p.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i always watch the...*

 travel of the triggers on students this will realy mess with the mind. u pull and nothing happens. i think the trigger should be firm . with no travel , or play. is should be back of the first joint of the finger when relaxed. and use your back muscles to set it off dont punch. yes in a way u are correct. about light or hair triggers..you must be able to trust your release.. 100%:darkbeer:


----------

